# Bass Fishing upper Tweed River



## muzzafish (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys and girls, just moved to Tweed and I'm keen to do an overnight fish for bass in the upper Tweed River. Ideally the missus would drive me to a good launch spot lunchtime on a Sat and pick me up at the weir late Sunday morning. Anyone suggest a good drop off location? And other tips for a trip of this type? Anyone keen on joining me?

Muzza


----------

